# 38DD: Evaluation of a Titanium Pendant Light



## Zeruel (Aug 25, 2010)

This aluminum pendant light is provided for a preliminary evaluation and the maker has kindly given permission to reveal the prototype and my findings here. 

*PHASE ONE (Prototype)*










This will be my phase one review of the prototype. Second phase will involve the final production. The actual run might or might not take my findings into consideration. But one thing's for sure, the final 38DD will be made of titanium as a hypoallergenic, durable material for wearing.










It's called 38DD for *38mm* (for its length) *direct drive*. It is a dedicated *pendant light*, minimalist bullet-shaped design for aesthetic appeal and a lack of knurling to perhaps prevent any sort of skin abrasions. The 38DD uses the small power-packed li-ion, *10180*, and what I notice to be the best thing about this light is the ramping feature called *Continuous Variable Drive* (CVD). 






For people who owns the Surefire Titan, you'll appreciate the versatility of this feature. By slowly tightening the head, the output *SMOOTHLY* transits from a super low lumen to a blinding maximum (at least for it's size). And vice versa when the head is loosened. Sort of like a dimmer switch. I don't have a sphere to measure, but I can say the low is tritium glow lumens and the high almost equates the maximum output of LF2XT using li-ion. So this satisfies low lumen fans as well as users who love power in a tiny package. Thermal dissipation seems to be good, then again, the prototype is aluminum, we'll see how it holds out for the titanium version.

The variable output is made possible by the material called *Quantum Tunnelling Composites* (QTC for short). QTCs are composite materials of metals and non-conducting elastomeric binder, used as pressure sensors. They utilise quantum tunnelling: without pressure, the conductive elements are too far apart to conduct electricity; when pressure is applied, they move closer and electrons can tunnel through the insulator (excerpt from Wiki).










38DD uses *R5 XP-G* or the *neutral R4* behind a tiny *TIR optic* (spot or flood options, shown here is spot). The beam profile is pretty smooth with a hint of throw.

Upon beta testing this proto for a couple of days, I can't help but to keep taking this tiny light out and gleefully twist it on and off like a giddy school girl. 
But I find some things, IMHO, can be taken into consideration: 
- Grooves should be added for an easy grip for twisting. 
- The hole at the top should be made bigger to allow thicker neck chains to pass through. 
- Inclusion of tritium slot or slots perhaps? 
- And broadening the stud at the bottom of the body chamber to spread out the compressing force so as to minimize a deep indentation on the battery's negative end. 
- I'm also suggesting the top to be even rounder and smoother for a purely subjective standpoint.

Sample kindly provided by Steve Ku.

All in all, I think 38DD will be another feather in Steve's cap. Will be awaiting for the final production for a more in-depth evaluation and perhaps a comparison to Drake and Wee.....


Steve's revision after taking this evaluation into consideration:


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 25, 2010)

Any idea of what is controlling the light output? Potentiometer, something else?


----------



## GAReed (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: I'll be in for one of these, at least.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, very nice! And I thought I had all of the "tiny cell" lights that I needed!
lovecpf


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 25, 2010)

And I thought you were going to model it on the neck of some eye candy with 38DD


----------



## fishhead (Aug 25, 2010)

I want one 

It would be even more awesome with a trit or two....


----------



## fugleebeast (Aug 25, 2010)

A trit slot would be awesome but regardless, I need me one of those!


----------



## easilyled (Aug 25, 2010)

Now 38DD is not the slightest bit suggestive for a Tit-anium Pendant light. :nana:

Before I get carried away and go off topic, let me say that the Variable Control feature is also very desirable.


----------



## SixM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome little light, I'd love to buy one in Stainless Steel or Brass. I'm not a big fan of Ti anymore, not after owning 2 Mini's and an IlluminaTi.


----------



## MrGman (Aug 25, 2010)

if it has a continuously variable output how can it possibly be a "direct drive"????? But it appears to be very nice.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 25, 2010)

Very pretty. Looks a bit like a bullet. Also how can you not love 38DD?

:nana:

I hope the threads are good. That is my biggest concern with twisty titanium lights. Stupid galling.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 25, 2010)

MrGman said:


> if it has a continuously variable output how can it possibly be a "direct drive"????? But it appears to be very nice.



Depends on your definition of direct drive.
A pwm without any buck, boost or current regulator is a kind of direct drive.

It might also be a variable resistor, maybe pressure sensitive.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 25, 2010)

My Lummi Wee Ti needs a sister! :devil:


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 25, 2010)

This should make a great gift. I'm down for a few, one for me, some to gift away..

Well, depending on the price of course.

Also, continuously variable mode for larger flashlights, please? I wish more lights than the tiny ones had this. I hate clicking mode switching UIs.:shakehead


----------



## SCBEDM (Aug 25, 2010)

Smaller is better :twothumbs


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 25, 2010)

Depending on the price, I'd be in for one or two of these. That noted...

I'd prefer aluminum (I'm not allergic), and...

Where in blazes do you source the batteries for this sucker?


----------



## csshih (Aug 25, 2010)

10180 are available on lighthound, and direct from AW iirc, dave.


----------



## Quension (Aug 25, 2010)

This looks like an awesome little light! Minor correction:



Zeruel said:


> ... the final 38DD will be made of titanium as a hyperallergenic, durable material for wearing.



ITYM hyp_*o*_allergenic


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol! Please don't make it out of hyperallergenic material..or if you do., please provide anti histamines...

Looks good.. May just be the light I've been looking for for my keys 

I'm guessing this his tiny light project in replacement of that cut down lf2xt that never made it?

Crenshaw


----------



## Uriah (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm gonna need me one of them 38DD'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumenz (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks like a great neck light. I may have to get one if the price isn't too high.

Speaking of really small neck lights... Where is applevision?! He should be drooling over this light by now.


----------



## applevision (Aug 25, 2010)

Lumenz said:


> That looks like a great neck light. I may have to get one if the price isn't too high.
> 
> Speaking of really small neck lights... Where is applevision?! He should be drooling over this light by now.





Must....try....to....resist....

Aw, who the heck am I kidding? I'm in!!! Can't wait!!

Love the power on this one and love the continuously variable UI--this is a real breakthrough.

*Zeruel*, can we get an estimate of lumens on high?
And can we get a diameter? 

Here are our current leaders:

```
Wee        34mm       15mm        6007mm^3     100     .0166     $ 51.00
Drake      33mm       13mm        4380mm^3     100     .0228     $145.00
Draco      47mm       13mm        6238mm^3     160     .0256     $155.00
```

I'll be very excited to see where this falls... at 38mm it's a touch longer than the Wee or Drake, but the diameter is where the magic happens... See this photo of a Wee vs. the FireFli... the Wee is 15mm in diameter and the FireFli is 7mm... for something around your neck (mine at least!) the diameter is king...






Can't wait to get my hands on one!!


----------



## 276 (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 26, 2010)

Hot damn!

I am LOVING the looks of this. Low sounds low enough for my needs and the ability to have a awe inspiring high to show off the little wonder without having to limit myself to only 1 or 3 settings is ideal. I am glad to see the use of the 10180 for this light. The perfect cell for a small edc on either a necklace or keychain. I'd have to assume that there should be some relatively decent runtime on the lowest settings.

I have to say congratulations to Steve for being the first to offer a variable brightness light in such a configuration. I no longer habe to worry if a VBC Wee will ever see the light of day. 

While I agree about leaving it free of any knurling, I do think that something that will offer some traction would be appreciated.

I will be following the progress of this light from proto to production and am most certainly in for one regardless of price. Ideally I'd like a couple, so I'm hoping for a sub $150 price tag but I realize that would most likely be pushing it.

Thanks Zeruel for the wonderfully informative thread and thanks to Steve for what looks to be another gem. :twothumbs


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 26, 2010)

So I hear u like your 38DD with a 38DD...

Sorry, my mind went there before I figured out what this thread was about.  :nana:

I'm probably out - I can't imagine this won't destroy my budget with the fury of an angry god.


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 26, 2010)

I want one


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 26, 2010)

~

It needs step-down rings cut around the circumference - for grip. (IMO)

Like stair steps going down to the front end.
~


----------



## ASheep (Aug 26, 2010)

So how many millions of dollars will it cost me to get my greasy hands on a pair of those delicious looking 38DD's? :devil:

In all seriousness, it looks like an absolutely beautiful light, seems mr Ku has done it again!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 26, 2010)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Any idea of what is controlling the light output? Potentiometer, something else?


I'm afraid I'm not at a liberty to say at the moment, in fact, I forgot the name of the part. :thinking: But Steve will probably reveal that in due time.




Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow, very nice! And I thought I had all of the "tiny cell" lights that I needed!
> lovecpf


Where tiny lights are involved, one can never have enough.




mcnair55 said:


> And I thought you were going to model it on the neck of some eye candy with 38DD


That could be arranged, but not without incurring the wrath of the mods and their omnipotent delete buttons.




fishhead said:


> I want one
> It would be even more awesome with a trit or two....





fugleebeast said:


> A trit slot would be awesome but regardless, I need me one of those!


Steve said there'll be trits, the number will be determined later.




easilyled said:


> Now 38DD is not the slightest bit suggestive for a Tit-anium Pendant light. :nana:


Down boy, down!




SixM said:


> Awesome little light, I'd love to buy one in Stainless Steel or Brass. I'm not a big fan of Ti anymore, not after owning 2 Mini's and an IlluminaTi.





sol-leks said:


> I hope the threads are good. That is my biggest concern with twisty titanium lights. Stupid galling.


If I'm not wrong, all of Steve's Ti lights are made with grade 5, 6Al4V titanium alloy, better grade than the mass produced ones which I have them too. Different quality, *not* that the MiNis or IlluminaTi are inferior, but custom lights such as Steve's are much much better made. I've tried twisting some of his existing Ti lights that I've bought (Ti D10, EX10 and LF2XTi), yesiree, they're buttery smooth. 



DaveTheDude said:


> Where in blazes do you source the batteries for this sucker?


As Craig has pointed out, Lighthound has them. But I think Steve will provide the batteries with the light although don't hold me to it if he doesn't. :duck:



Quension said:


> This looks like an awesome little light! Minor correction:
> ITYM hyp_*o*_allergenic


 Corrected. Damn auto spelling.



Crenshaw said:


> I'm guessing this his tiny light project in replacement of that cut down lf2xt that never made it?
> Crenshaw


Nope, this is a totally different (mini) beast.



Lumenz said:


> Speaking of really small neck lights... Where is applevision?! He should be drooling over this light by now.


I was looking out for him too, I was so afraid he's going to pounce on me...



applevision said:


> *Zeruel*, can we get an estimate of lumens on high?
> And can we get a diameter?
> 
> Here are our current leaders:
> ...



Ah...there he is. 
That's strange, my measurements of the Drake and Wee are bit different.
Wee 33.6mm (L) 14mm(D)
Drake 38mm(L) 12.6mm(D)
38DD Prototype 36(L) 12.1mm(D)
I guess the actual run will increase in length by 2mm. As for the lumen comparison, I'll do it with the actual run? :naughty:



Incidentalist said:


> I'd have to assume that there should be some relatively decent runtime on the lowest settings.
> 
> While I agree about leaving it free of any knurling, I do think that something that will offer some traction would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Zeruel for the wonderfully informative thread and thanks to Steve for what looks to be another gem. :twothumbs


- I think on maximum, it'll run about 20mins or less. On low, it's going to be looooong because the lowest low is, well, loooooow.
- There will be grooves, it's been confirmed.
- You're welcome. 



Chrontius said:


> So I hear u like your 38DD with a 38DD...
> 
> Sorry, my mind went there before I figured out what this thread was about.  :nana:


Now now... this is a family site. :whoopin:



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> It needs step-down rings cut around the circumference - for grip. (IMO)
> 
> ...


Nice idea  But I think Steve is going for vertical grooves and keeping it at minimum numbers for earlier reason stated. Also, for one who neck carries 10180 lights (currently a Drake), I have eeky experience of stuff stuck in little nooks and crannies.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to ask, if you losen it the whole way, does it come off?

I guess what i mean is that, are you actually loosening any threads, or is it a seperate function of the head itself?

Crenshaw


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 26, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> I have to ask, if you losen it the whole way, does it come off?
> 
> I guess what i mean is that, are you actually loosening any threads, or is it a seperate function of the head itself?
> 
> Crenshaw







The tailcap loosens whole way for battery removal. 
If you're worried about the head coming off on its own, which was my own concern too, you'll see the amount of threading is about 1/5 of the entire length, more than what I have seen in other 10180 lights. ie it'll take some turns to get the head to pop out.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 26, 2010)

Any ballpark price ideas?


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 26, 2010)

lovecpf


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm interested in one of these (but I like aluminum better).


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> The tailcap loosens whole way for battery removal.
> If you're worried about the head coming off on its own, which was my own concern too, you'll see the amount of threading is about 1/5 of the entire length, more than what I have seen in other 10180 lights. ie it'll take some turns to get the head to pop out.


 

I am glad to hear that. I love my Drake but the head has came off (keychain duty) a few times in my pocket. Also, any chance for a 10280 version?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't been excited about a necklace-sized light in a long time. 

I AM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll take one! And another in Alu!


----------



## fishhead (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Steve said there'll be trits, the number will be determined later.




This looks even more awesome with everything you say about it. I can't wait.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> I'm afraid I'm not at a liberty to say at the moment, in fact, I forgot the name of the part. :thinking: But Steve will probably reveal that in due time.



I'll anxiously await the answer  I remember some months ago orb was talking about using a quantum tunneling material, I thought he was pulling our collective leg but I looked it up and it exists, increasing the tunneling effect as the material is compressed.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> The tailcap loosens whole way for battery removal.
> If you're worried about the head coming off on its own, which was my own concern too, you'll see the amount of threading is about 1/5 of the entire length, more than what I have seen in other 10180 lights. ie it'll take some turns to get the head to pop out.




Lol that's what I thought when I saw thAt picture.. That's a LOT of threading.. But then I'm curious to know where the potentiometer is...or is some other method used? I'm guessing it's basically a DD drive light with a variable resistor?

By the way.. I vaguely remember that you're in Singapore... Is thAt just my imagination making ms remember things wrongly?


Crenshaw


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 27, 2010)

jellydonut said:


> Any ballpark price ideas?



I have no information on pricing, launch dates and other optional stuff. This thread is based purely on the review of and to critic a prototype. 




Crenshaw said:


> Lol that's what I thought when I saw thAt picture.. That's a LOT of threading.. But then I'm curious to know where the potentiometer is...or is some other method used? I'm guessing it's basically a DD drive light with a variable resistor?


Some other method.




Crenshaw said:


> By the way.. I vaguely remember that you're in Singapore... Is thAt just my imagination making ms remember things wrongly?


You remember right.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
I still have a durability issue to work through then the 38DD will be ready for production. I'm worried about people over-tightening the light and crushing some of the drive components which has a fairly simple fix. Parts are inbound as of now.
The final version will address all issue found in proto testing with the exception of the rounder head :sick2:. 
Batteries, chargers, and other peripheral will also be made available. 
Price... no where close to fury of an angry god levels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay R (Aug 27, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> I have to say congratulations to Steve for being the first to offer a variable brightness light in such a configuration. I no longer habe to worry if a VBC Wee will ever see the light of day.


 
You never know... Looks like a race between Rob and Steve to see who can start producing first.

Failing that, as soon as I can get hold of some of that Peratech material I'll pop it in the bottom of my Wee and D.I.Y....


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL if it were that simple 38DD would have been out a month ago.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 27, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Price... no where close to fury of an angry god levels. :thumbsup:


 

Whew! I've already angered at least three Gods with hobby spending. I've had to go back and borrow from the Greeks, and a Norse deity or two. 

A few of the Egyptian ones are still not too pissed at me, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## SixM (Aug 27, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Batteries, chargers, and other peripheral will also be made available.
> . :thumbsup:



This is great news! Looks like I'll being looking at these then.
Lack of a readily available charger has kept me from getting any 10180 lights.


----------



## irv_usc (Aug 27, 2010)

so how do we get on the waiting list?


----------



## easilyled (Aug 27, 2010)

irv_usc said:


> so how do we get on the waiting list?



We wait until there's a list to get on?


----------



## sideman7 (Aug 27, 2010)

SixM said:


> Lack of a readily available charger has kept me from getting any 10180 lights.



? I have been charging my 10180 batteries for over a year in a 123 charger with magnets. Works fine. I have yet to have a battery go bad.


----------



## SixM (Aug 27, 2010)

sideman7 said:


> ? I have been charging my 10180 batteries for over a year in a 123 charger with magnets. Works fine. I have yet to have a battery go bad.



That's good to hear, If I went that route everything would probably be fine.
I'd just like to see an absolutely correct 10180/10280 nano type charger, USB would be great.


----------



## Jay R (Aug 27, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> LOL if it were that simple 38DD would have been out a month ago.


 
And I thought you just waved your magic wand...


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 27, 2010)

SixM said:


> That's good to hear, If I went that route everything would probably be fine.
> I'd just like to see an absolutely correct 10180/10280 nano type charger, USB would be great.


 
Unfortunately, I don't think a 'perfect' charger exists for a 10180. The closest I own is one of Sabrewolf's 100ma USB chargers. I really like it and it's worked great for me, but I think that a 'perfect' charger would be closer to 75-80ma. I'm not sure if he is still selling them or not, he has a thread over at the MP.

Another maker to check out is cottonpickers. He is making USB chargers and has stated that he is contemplating a 100ma or lower model to offer or even a potential adjustable charger. He also offers solar panels to go along with his chargers and the smaller ones have a limited output of 100ma or 80ma. One of his standard USB chargers and the Extra small solar panel would be the closest thing that exists to a 'perfect' charger that I am aware of (as long as the sun is out).


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 27, 2010)

Jay R said:


> You never know... Looks like a race between Rob and Steve to see who can start producing first.


 

I don't want to derail the thread, so I will keep this short.

I feel VERY confident putting my money on Steve with this one.


Where's the pre-pay thread, I'm ready for !


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm putting myself on the list to get on the list to send paypal for preordered preshipping items.

Unless I just invented it.


----------



## kiely23+ (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sledhead (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like it's time for me to get a pendant light! Put me on a list somewhere!

Looks great!


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 28, 2010)

This is going to be an amazing little light, I think I may have to have one

Steve- if you'd like to get a small batch of them fancied up with some splash anodizing like I did for Photonfanatic's Killers let me know

~Chip


----------



## notsofast (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like another light to WOW the general public. Hopefully it won't have a WOW price.

I would think Steve could sell quite a volume of these over time. They are so unique.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 28, 2010)

I am interested in owning one as well.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Steve said there'll be trits, the number will be determined later.
> 
> - I think on maximum, it'll run about 20mins or less. On low, it's going to be looooong because the lowest low is, well, loooooow.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the trit numbers will be variable because I think I'd like to have only one, but if the price is right I might also want a JHanko'd version too.

The low is one of the main things that has my interest here!

I like the idea of a minimal number of vertical grooves and almost wish it could be more of a wave to keep the surface smooth, but still with enough thickness change to keep good purchase when being turned.

For that matter, assuming silky smooth threads, I don't mind the idea of no grooves at all, but just a little fish tail swell at the end to make it easy to hold between your lips or teeth. The present design looks to be designed to pop right out of my mouth and I know all the rest of you hold your Drakes and Dracos in your mouth too.


----------



## jhanko (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like a neat little light. :thumbsup: From what I see so far, I have to assume you're using a force sensitive resistor to control the driver current (the harder the battery presses the light engine, the brighter the LED). But then again, it could be something completely different, but I can't imagine anything else fitting into that small of a space. Looking forward to the details and the finished product. Keep up the good work...


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 30, 2010)

I got this latest development from MP. I'm glad Steve has taken my evaluation into consideration.











kaichu dento said:


> I like the idea of a minimal number of vertical grooves and almost wish it could be more of a wave to keep the surface smooth, but still with enough thickness change to keep good purchase when being turned.
> 
> For that matter, assuming silky smooth threads, I don't mind the idea of no grooves at all, but just a little fish tail swell at the end to make it easy to hold between your lips or teeth. The present design looks to be designed to pop right out of my mouth and I know all the rest of you hold your Drakes and Dracos in your mouth too.



lol no I don't hold my Drake in my mouth... I'm afraid of someone smacking my back and making me gulp it down.




JHanko said:


> Looks like a neat little light. :thumbsup: From what I see so far, I have to assume you're using a force sensitive resistor to control the driver current (the harder the battery presses the light engine, the brighter the LED). But then again, it could be something completely different, but I can't imagine anything else fitting into that small of a space. Looking forward to the details and the finished product. Keep up the good work...


:wave: Jeff, you're right about the force sensitive factor AND something completely different.


----------



## csshih (Aug 30, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## bstrickler (Aug 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> I got this latest development from MP. I'm glad Steve has taken my evaluation into consideration.



That design looks like it will work great! The slots will add for the ability to grip the light.

Maybe, for people who want to hold it in their mouths, just add a simple groove towards the middle, about 2-3mm after the trit slots.

~Brian


----------



## qtaco (Aug 30, 2010)

In my opinion this thing has huge potential, however if it's only available in titanium it will limit the potential market significantly: not everyone likes or can afford titanium!

Other than that it looks great, and it could even dethrone my LF2XT (if it has some sort of over-discharge protection).


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> lol no I don't hold my Drake in my mouth... I'm afraid of someone smacking my back and making me gulp it down.


Huh!?! That's why it's attached to a lanyard dummy - swallow the light, pull it back out! :sick2:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2010)

Karl


----------



## hazna (Aug 30, 2010)

I also agree, that having an aluminium option is good, its what I would prefer. when I heard this was was meant to be 'direct drive', I sort of lost interest. The variable output levels is great (sounds awfully similar to the planned VBC Lummi wee). I'd be up for one, if price is right


----------



## jhanko (Aug 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> :wave: Jeff, you're right about the force sensitive factor AND something completely different.



What do I win?


----------



## hazna (Aug 30, 2010)

This light has certain got my interest... I've got a few questions, hopefully you could answer zeruel.

-What is the run-time like on high? How hot does it getting running on high?

-Run-time on the lowest setting (I know this might be hard to do)

-How many rotations does it take to go from lowest setting to high -> how does it feel going from lowest to high? Is it hard to differentiate the 'in between' ranges

-How many rotations from off (with no chance of thread play turning it on), until it actually falls off?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 31, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Huh!?! That's why it's attached to a lanyard dummy - swallow the light, pull it back out! :sick2:



Looks like I have to lube more than the threads....




JHanko said:


> What do I win?



I have a new ramping EX10 en route to me, you want it?




hazna said:


> -What is the run-time like on high? How hot does it getting running on high?


According to Steve, the runtime on max could be 20 mins or less. It's not hot on the aluminum prototype. I've not tested the runtime myself since I'd prefer to kill an unprotected 10180 on the final version. 



hazna said:


> -Run-time on the lowest setting (I know this might be hard to do)


The lowest setting *glows* like trits. Could take days. I have accidentally left it on the previous night probably at about 10-20% of the maximum output and didn't find out it's on until the next night, it was still running then... oo:



hazna said:


> -How many rotations does it take to go from lowest setting to high -> how does it feel going from lowest to high? Is it hard to differentiate the 'in between' ranges


Maybe about a quarter to half. Feels like activating a dimmer switch. If you look at the first post, you'll see the shots of the 'in between' ranges.



hazna said:


> -How many rotations from off (with no chance of thread play turning it on), until it actually falls off?


5 full rotations. ie 5 x 360º

Note that this is only a prototype so whatever information I've provided here might become irrelevant if the final one has refinement done to it.





MiNi 123 using 16340, MiNi C2 using 15270, 38DD


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 31, 2010)

Uriah said:


> I'm gonna need me one of them 38DD'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From the moment I saw the name, I knew I'd want to get my hands on one...or, as it were, two. :devil:


----------



## jhanko (Aug 31, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> I have a new ramping EX10 en route to me, you want it?



I was joking...  No need to send anything. :grouphug:


----------



## compasillo (Aug 31, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> 5 full rotations. ie 5 x 180º



I'm surely missing something here.

Is not 360º a full rotation?

Please, can you clarify?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 31, 2010)

Just to see if you're paying attention, compasillo. :nana:
Yeah, should be 360º. Updated.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 31, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Just to see if you're paying attention, compasillo. :nana:
> Yeah, should be 360º. Updated.


Here I was planning on cutting you some slack, just to find out you're messing with us!


----------



## notsofast (Aug 31, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Just to see if you're paying attention, compasillo. :nana:
> Yeah, should be 360º. Updated.



Ha, I assumed it was 2 1/2 turns.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 3, 2010)

JHanko said:


> Looks like a neat little light. :thumbsup: From what I see so far, I have to assume you're using a force sensitive resistor to control the driver current (the harder the battery presses the light engine, the brighter the LED). But then again, it could be something completely different, but I can't imagine anything else fitting into that small of a space. Looking forward to the details and the finished product. Keep up the good work...



It's official. The variable element is called *Quantum Tunnelling Composite* (QTC). 

Excerpt from Wiki:

_Quantum tunnelling composites (or QTCs) are composite materials of metals and non-conducting elastomeric binder, used as *pressure sensors*. *They utilise quantum tunnelling: without pressure, the conductive elements are too far apart to conduct electricity; when pressure is applied, they move closer and electrons can tunnel through the insulator.* The effect is far more pronounced than would be expected from classical (non-quantum) effects alone, as classical electrical resistance is linear (proportional to distance), while quantum tunnelling is exponential with decreasing distance, allowing the resistance to change by a factor of up to 1012 between pressured and unpressured states._


----------



## maskman (Sep 3, 2010)

Zeruel, possibly you can give your opinion on TIR vs. smooth if you've had a chance to evaluate both. Do you have any comparison shots of the two options? I blindly chose the smooth for fear the TIR could be too narrow of a beam for me. Do you have any input concerning the differences in the smooth vs TIR? Beam width, donut holes, efficiency, your personel preference etc. Any additional information would be appreciated. 

thanks,


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 3, 2010)

*Zeruel: *any chance a fellow sg-ean can see the light  ??

I'm in for one of these when it's ready!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 3, 2010)

maskman said:


> Zeruel, possibly you can give your opinion on TIR vs. smooth if you've had a chance to evaluate both. Do you have any comparison shots of the two options? I blindly chose the smooth for fear the TIR could be too narrow of a beam for me. Do you have any input concerning the differences in the smooth vs TIR? Beam width, donut holes, efficiency, your personel preference etc. Any additional information would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks,



Maskman, the smooth beam profile you saw on the first post was projected by the *spot TIR optic* and I was given only that option to evaluate. It has no donut holes and in terms of of efficiency, both are the same because the difference is in the optic, not the emitter or LE. But from what I'm told, the profile for smooth TIR is even flood with no hotspot, I guess it's like an aspheric in a small light (not the type that projects emitter outline).




hyperloop said:


> *Zeruel: *any chance a fellow sg-ean can see the light  ??



I'll need to do a background check, interview your family, ask your pet dog some questions and for you to sign a NDA.  
Checking it out is possible, probably during another local outing.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm in the police force so I did a background check on myself and it comes up clear.. Can i play? 


No seriously though.. If we can do a 
Meet up you could do a comparison to my t1a

Also.. I'd like an aluminum version too.. Soo many more people will buy one if it's alinium I garuntee it

Crenshaw


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 3, 2010)

wow...

time to retire my RAW

and that QTC material, does it sacrify efficiency, like a resistor?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Sep 3, 2010)

It's official. This is the light that has me most looking forward to its development. I keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 3, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> It's official. This is the light that has me most looking forward to its development. I keep coming back to this thread.


 

I hope you have noticed that the first wave pre-pay has already started over at the marketplace. If not, get on over there and sign up already.


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 3, 2010)

and judging by the number of the run is 60% sold so far, think I count about 30 of the 50 that will be made for the run. Definitely a beauty 

Now with the basics of how it works and is put together I think a question would be is if different bases could be made (cheaply) so that one could switch to a larger battery 10280 or 10440 when they will be going on a longer trip and might not want to carry the charger and spare batteries around (so easy to get lost in baggage with them being so small!)
There doesn't look to be a lot to it?

Can't wait until they are shipped!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 4, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> I hope you have noticed that the first wave pre-pay has already started over at the marketplace. If not, get on over there and sign up already.




Where? I want one!


Karl


----------



## JMP (Sep 6, 2010)

They are now sold out.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 6, 2010)

I think a new run is probably coming soon.
Post your interest in the same sales thread in the MP
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=235993&page=4


----------



## smokelaw1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> I hope you have noticed that the first wave pre-pay has already started over at the marketplace. If not, get on over there and sign up already.


 
AAARRRGGGGGHHHH. I did NOT know that. I wish I had subscribed to this thread....I haven't been this bummed about missing a run in a LONG time.


----------



## carrot (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi guys, can I play? Here are a few photos with some common (and uncommon) lights.
































My opinions of this light is much the same as Zeruel's: this will be the perfect EDC for a lot of people looking for a small light that packs a big punch.

Thanks to the Continuously Variable Drive, you can quickly and easily select exactly how much brightness you want. It's called continuously variable for a reason: there are no discrete levels! The further you turn it the brighter it gets. 

I was given the other optic prototype, with the wider beam. I don't know what Ku plans on offering but I really like the wide beam in this light. It is really thrilling to have such a gorgeous beam and high output out of a light smaller than my pinky.

One thing I know for sure: if Ku ever makes an RCR123 version it'll definitely make my top 3 list.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 7, 2010)

carrot said:


> Hi guys, can I play? Here are a few photos with some common (and uncommon) lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great mini review and the pics really do a great job of pointing out just how small it is. Now it'd be nice to see it next to a Drake/Draco and Wee!

How low can you get the light to reliably come on at - will it go lower than the HDS/Ra/Novatac low?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Pete,

Can you modify your carrot's post quoting? the 4th pic is oversized and obligates me
(and people with 4:3 screens) to do a horizontal scrolling to read the thread...
Thanks


----------



## compasillo (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey carrot,

can you resize your 4th pic on the post #90 to fit 800x800 max size? Thank you


----------



## mknewman (Sep 7, 2010)

Shouldnt itbe called 38CVD since if it has a variable drive then it's not really direct drive, rather likely uses a variable resistor?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 7, 2010)

mknewman said:


> Shouldnt itbe called 38CVD since if it has a variable drive then it's not really direct drive, rather likely uses a variable resistor?




Actually it's QTC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tunnelling_composite


----------



## sledhead (Sep 7, 2010)

*Carrot*- Glad to hear you like the wide optic. That is what I ordered. Seems to me, that is the characteristic you want in a light for this purpose.:thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 7, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> Can you modify your carrot's post quoting? the 4th pic is oversized and obligates me (and people with 4:3 screens) to do a horizontal scrolling to read the thread...
> Thanks


I was noticing that too, but didn't realize that was the picture causing it. 

Those pictures looked to good to let them disappear on the last page so I decided to make sure the new page started with them. Can't wait to get my hands on a stonewashed 38mm.


----------



## JMP (Sep 8, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I was noticing that too, but didn't realize that was the picture causing it.
> 
> Those pictures looked to good to let them disappear on the last page so I decided to make sure the new page started with them. Can't wait to get my hands on a stonewashed 38mm.



I was thinking the same thing. Such a cool little light!


----------



## carrot (Sep 9, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Hey carrot,
> 
> can you resize your 4th pic on the post #90 to fit 800x800 max size? Thank you


My bad: fixed.

kaicho dento: I don't have an HDS to compare it to, but I do not think it goes as low as an HDS will. It is an excellent compromise though: on its lowest output level it is quite sufficient for close up tasks.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> kaichu dento: I don't have an HDS to compare it to, but I do not think it goes as low as an HDS will. It is an excellent compromise though: on its lowest output level it is quite sufficient for close up tasks.


I was hoping, but am still excited about this light and I see it as a big step forward in allowing instant access to the exact light level for the purpose at hand.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 15, 2010)

hey Zerual, nice pendant light design, but i like the revised version better.

i have some suggestions on the grooves along the body tube, i was thinking if 3 grooves close to each other (like Adidas?) will add visual appeal & aid grip. 3 close together on 1 side, 3 on the opposite where i assume the fingers would be? 

nice beam btw! :naughty:


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 15, 2010)

Umm FYI it's KuKu427 design & its already in production.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=235993



sORe-EyEz said:


> hey Zerual, nice pendant light design, but i like the revised version better.
> 
> i have some suggestions on the grooves along the body tube, i was thinking if 3 grooves close to each other (like Adidas?) will add visual appeal & aid grip. 3 close together on 1 side, 3 on the opposite where i assume the fingers would be?
> 
> nice beam btw! :naughty:


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 19, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Umm FYI it's KuKu427 design & its already in production.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=235993


 
well, its slightly different, but i guess that's splitting hairs...? :shrug:


----------



## Quension (Sep 19, 2010)

sORe-EyEz said:


> FroggyTaco said:
> 
> 
> > Umm FYI it's KuKu427 design & its already in production.
> ...



He means this thread is about kuku427's light, which Zeruel has a prototype of, and that it's already in production and therefore unlikely to change groove styles. You might go over to that marketplace thread and suggest it anyway, maybe it could be changed for the next run.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 21, 2010)

Haven't read through this entire thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating a joke that's already been made here...

This new little 38DD would look awfully nice with my wife's 38DD's!!!


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope, already been done a few times. Doesn't get old though.:nana:

I want one as soon as the charger is ready to gift to someone with their own set of 38DDs..:naughty:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 21, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> This new little 38DD would look awfully nice with my wife's 38DD's!!!


 

Pics?


----------

